# Pensacola Gulf Pier



## Backlash (Jun 11, 2008)

Whats going on at the pier ? Planing on going on Sunday, is the King run better in the morning or afternoon as of late ?


----------



## jaceboat (May 5, 2008)

as of lately the king run has not been going on at all so i would wait till the fishing gets better. when i say it hasnt been going on at all i mean that i dont think a single king has been spotted in 3 or 4 days. been a lot of schools of jacks coming through though.


----------



## Mascus (Mar 12, 2008)

How has the Spanish bite been lately at the P'cola pier?


----------



## troutslayer31 (Jun 10, 2008)

> *Spanish_Mackman (7/18/2008)*How has the Spanish bite been lately at the P'cola pier?




Same as the king bite.


----------



## gocatchfish37 (Jul 14, 2008)

I went the 23rd and caught a 20 in. king, and a bit of spanish were caught, small ones on sabikis and decent ones on gotchas. also i had a 20 lb ling nose my hardtail on the SE corner pilon(sp?)


----------



## eagleprez (Jul 27, 2008)

Fished 7/21/08 through 7/25/08 for Kings and Spanish.

Monday--- NOTHING :banghead

Tuesday --- NOTHING :banghead

Wednesday --- NOTHING :banghead

Thursday --- NOTHING :banghead

Friday --- One 19in. King :banghead Three diferent friends " DONATED " their fish to me so I wouldn't go home empty handed. Got to meet Kingling " Ben " and Plotalot " David " Great to meet those guys. Got to talk to Obie for a few minutes. That was good. Good Luck Fellas.


----------



## MillerLicous (Jul 15, 2008)

Heard there was 18 to 20 caught Sunday the 27 biggest being 31 pounds thats the piers report so good luck....


----------



## John B. (Oct 2, 2007)

there were a few good fish caught yesterday.


----------



## MillerLicous (Jul 15, 2008)

Went Monday afternoon lots of Spanish caught one king twenty # thats it good luck


----------

